# If you had $70,000 to spend on a 20ft boat.



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok, 

I know that this is a strange question for most people, don't even get me started. But a co-worker of mine and myself have had a long standing debate over what boat he should get. He owns a boat slip with an 8' beam max and 22ft length max. He owns the slip so he wont sell it and get another or use a wet slip. His budget is $70,000. I think he is crazy spending that kind of cash on a small boat, but it's his money. He needs it to be a center console and cannot be a cat. Boat will be used for offshore fishing with a max range of 30 miles. So a deep V is preferred.

These are the ONLY two boats he is considering (fully decked out with every option).

Boston Whaler 190 Outrage

Grady-White Fisherman 209


I want to prove to him that there are much better boats, or at least larger more practical ones (up to 22'), that he could buy with that sort of budget. What would be your dream boat for $70,000 with these parameters?


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

i wish i had the problem of spending $70,000.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

The whaler is a crappy riding boat. The grady is a good boat but there is much better out there. Me I would get a 21 cape horn and deck it out. But that's me I'm looking for a quality ride and no phu phu crap , just a fishing machine.


----------



## Gitzit (Nov 17, 2012)

Two boats come to mind for me.....

Blue Wave boats----22 Bay


but first choice for me would be 
22' Pathfinder Tournament Edition or more family oriented 22' TRS


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

What's the use of this boat going to be? Inshore? Offshore? Double as a family water taxi? Water sports at all? Does he want to get into skinny water at all?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Offshore fishing primarily. Max range being the Edge.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Telum Pisces said:


> What's the use of this boat going to be? Inshore? Offshore? Double as a family water taxi? Water sports at all? Does he want to get into skinny water at all?


This tough to say what boat he should get without knowing what his plans for it are.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

21 cape horn.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I wouldn't even consider either of those.


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's what I would recommend. :whistling:

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/4058443108.html


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Dang there are a lot of sweet 23's out there...


----------



## svengali76 (Mar 21, 2008)

I agree with your friend. Both those boats have great finish, resale value and make spending 70,000 less difficult. I would consider the Dauntless by Whaler too. 

Of course, you can get a great fishing boat for less (Cape Horn, etc.) but if you want the quality that kind of money can buy you need to step it up a bit and both Whalers and Gradys are in that market.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

He currently owns an older dauntless. It's a bay boat though. Rides like a Carolina Skiff offshore.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Pursuit all the way!


----------



## neckmoe (Apr 7, 2009)

Man I sure wouldn't limit myself to something that small if I had that kinda money to spend.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Does he know much about boats? 
The Grady and BW only answer sounds like he doesnt. Its 2 boats that are a household name and EXTREMELY overpriced for what you get.


----------



## Bama Fish Head (Jan 6, 2011)

Sape horn or Contender, with prefrence to Cape Horn


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

If it was me I seriously would go with a dusky 203. For a 20' boat, it rides like a 28 footer. From what I understand they're fully customizable. You decide where the baitwell goes, where the fish boxes go etc. A friend of mine had one in the keys and I was just in awe.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Forum Runner


----------



## j.moulder (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice dilemma to have. 
I got a 20' bay boat. Next one would probablybe a 24-25' offshore style of some variety
Good luck with the descision.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

svengali76 said:


> Of course, you can get a great fishing boat for less (Cape Horn, etc.) but if you want the quality that kind of money can buy you need to step it up a bit and both Whalers and Gradys are in that market.



When is the last time you were on a new Cape Horn?? Rides better than any whaler I have ever been on. Grady's are ok but there is only a couple high end boats that ride anything like the new Cape's. You can say whatever you want about a Cape, but quality isn't something you can knock, IMO.

To the OP, I would say get a nice used 21-22' cc for 20-30k, put some nice electronics on it and rock out. Why spend 70k on a boat that sized when you can get a killer rig for way less. Now if he were to upgrade to a larger slip then that's another story.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

bcahn said:


> Pursuit all the way!


The C200 looked pretty nice. 



neckmoe said:


> Man I sure wouldn't limit myself to something that small if I had that kinda money to spend.


That is what i keep telling him.



DawnsKayBug said:


> Does he know much about boats?
> The Grady and BW only answer sounds like he doesnt. Its 2 boats that are a household name and EXTREMELY overpriced for what you get.


 I keep telling him he is being too myopic. I even told him that he could have a sweet custom boat built for near that price range for that size.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> When is the last time you were on a new Cape Horn?? Rides better than any whaler I have ever been on. Grady's are ok but there is only a couple high end boats that ride anything like the new Cape's. You can say whatever you want about a Cape, but quality isn't something you can knock, IMO.
> 
> To the OP, I would say get a nice used 21-22' cc for 20-30k, put some nice electronics on it and rock out. Why spend 70k on a boat that sized when you can get a killer rig for way less. Now if he were to upgrade to a larger slip then that's another story.


I'm a huge fan of the Cape Horn's. Unfortunately they do not have anything in production except the Cape Bay that fits his slip dimensions. And believe me, i mentioned getting a later model and throw all the best Nav package and upgrades with custom T-top ect. But he has to have new. :thumbdown:


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Buy an old Wellcraft V20, Mako or Seacraft. Rip the guts out, custom build it to his specs, repower with a new outboard and new paint.


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

I was going to suggest a Robalo R222; but it has an 8'6" beam. Would not buy GW- overpriced and a bad ride. Would go Cape Horn as 2nd choice if Robalo won't do.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Do what ya'll want, but, I'd buy a 21 Cape Horn and rig it nice and use the rest for gas.....


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Buy an old Wellcraft V20, Mako or Seacraft. Rip the guts out, custom build it to his specs, repower with a new outboard and new paint.


Im with Jason. I have a wellcraft. I use for work and pleasure and if i had just 20k to spend on this boat i could do amazings. I.E. t-top, 2 fish boxes, live well, and bigger motor :whistling:


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

Seacraft. End of story!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Opinion*

Having the 8' beam maximum is such a handicap.

I have a 23" Grady White Gulf Steam I will sell with twin 200's for a 1/3 that price. Great shape too


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Downtime2 said:


> Do what ya'll want, but, I'd buy a 21 Cape Horn and rig it nice and use the rest for gas.....


Yep.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*North Rip*

Without question...

North Rip 21

Albury 20

Pursuit C 200


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

J0nesi said:


> i wish i had the problem of spending $70,000.


+1

:notworthy:


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Does he have a chain saw, he could make the slip bigger. Or just use a hammer and take a board out once in a while....


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Pompano Joe said:


> Without question...
> 
> North Rip 21
> 
> ...


That North Rip is sexy Joe.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

PCfisher66 said:


> Does he have a chain saw, he could make the slip bigger. Or just use a hammer and take a board out once in a while....


Ha. It's in a storage unit. All metal and sandwiched between other boats. Good idea though.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd look at the CAT's..... Especially the new Carolina Cat.....http://www.carolinacatboats.com/23cc-centerconsole-powercatamaran/


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

BW and Grady's are for people that know nothing about boats and feel good about a name...


Century and Pursuit build far better boats from the ground up with better fit and finish. I don't know why he says no cats as it would fit his needs best but to each is own.

This would be my pick for a mono:
http://centuryboats.com/boats/center-console/2200-cc

If he would pull his head out of his ignorant ass this would be best:
http://www.carolinacatboats.com/23cc-centerconsole-powercatamaran/


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Do I have a deal for your buddy, pssh even save him a few dollars. I have a 1997 21 Cape Horn with intermittent engine and gauge issues that I would part with for $69,995. What a STEAL!! 

Now talk your buddy into it and we will split the profit 50/50!!


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

Kenton said:


> That North Rip is sexy Joe.


First time I have seen one and the bow flare caught my eye. Way back when (it had the first, before on the market, Mercruiser 327 chev), I had a 23' custom built Memco (Mabry Edwards). It was a scaled down version of his larger FBSF's. It had an 8' beam, deep vee, transom BIG fish box and the flare looked just like that North Rip. I fought some nasty storms in that beauty and she always stayed dry thanks to that very functional flare. Looking at the pic and reading a review I found, I'd put a + in for the North Rip.
The construction method is impressive but then, if you need to name drop at the Country Club, the GW would be the way to go .


----------



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

Albury bros


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

If he could go a couple feet larger I like the 246 Shamrock with yanmar.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

If this guy is considering GW and BW odds are he isn't expirenced enough to handle a single screw inboard. I can already see that slick little Shammy getting backed straight into the dock of his slip.



http://www.shamrockboats.com/content.php?p=models/220/220_predator/overview.html


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

Chaos tarpon bay 20..


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Sea Rover said:


> If this guy is considering GW and BW odds are he isn't expirenced enough to handle a single screw inboard. I can already see that slick little Shammy getting backed straight into the dock of his slip.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.shamrockboats.com/content.php?p=models/220/220_predator/overview.html


Where he keeps his boat, they do all the storing for him. Just has to pull along side the dock and be done. But that 22 Shamrock is a really really nice looking boat. That huge deck space is amazing for a 22ft boat.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Way more efficient than an outboard, cheaper to maintain (get everything it needs for service at Napa), last longer and full keel means better stability.

Shamrocks's quality is top notch as well.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sea Rover said:


> Way more efficient than an outboard, cheaper to maintain (get everything it needs for service at Napa), last longer and full keel means better stability.
> 
> Shamrocks's quality is top notch as well.


True but water depth at his lift/lift might be a limiting factor.


----------



## Good Answer! (Mar 25, 2008)

Albury Brothers 20


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

DawnsKayBug said:


> Does he know much about boats?
> The Grady and BW only answer sounds like he doesnt. Its 2 boats that are a household name and EXTREMELY overpriced for what you get.


Remember you do not need the most expensive boat / equipment to catch the biggest / most fish!!!!!!!! The edge is not that far. 
Go where most do not go and reap the results


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone make a C.C. in the 20 to 21'' ramge that has room in the back? To cramped for off shore trolling


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Orion45 said:


> True but water depth at his lift/lift might be a limiting factor.


No limit, lift is done by a forklift. Dock is in deep water.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Kenton said:


> No limit, lift is done by a forklift. Dock is in deep water.


That broadens his options then.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

After reading this he is opening his mind up to a Cape Horn. This thread has been a real eye opener for him. I appreciate everyone's input so far.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

$30k on any nice boat and $40k on cocaine and hookers


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

If depth is not an option then the shamrock would be my choice. They're built like a tank.


----------



## davis_patrick82 (Jun 22, 2013)

22 Bull Dolphin By Dolphin Boats!
That's what I have.
By the time you set up some nice electronics, outriggers, downriggers- you would be over $70K .
It's actually 22'10" of hull.
It's got 24.5 degrees of deadrise. 

http://www.dolphinboats.com/bulldolphin_22.php


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

davis_patrick82 said:


> 22 Bull Dolphin By Dolphin Boats!
> That's what I have.
> By the time you set up some nice electronics, outriggers, downriggers- you would be over $70K .
> It's actually 22'10" of hull.
> ...


That joker looks like a bullet! nice looking sled!:thumbup:


----------



## Double Creek (Oct 2, 2009)

21 Everglades
21 Contender
21 Cape Horn


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Double Creek said:


> 21 Everglades
> 21 Contender
> 21 Cape Horn


Serious Overpriced Crap, I have seen a few Everglades that after a couple season aren't worth scrap. They seem to have figured out how to make themselves appear special while not being it. 

Don't have any experience with Contender

Cape Horn would be on my list with the Shamrock, Pursuit and Century.


----------



## Double Creek (Oct 2, 2009)

Sea Rover said:


> Serious Overpriced Crap, I have seen a few Everglades that after a couple season aren't worth scrap. They seem to have figured out how to make themselves appear special while not being it.
> 
> Don't have any experience with Contender
> 
> Cape Horn would be on my list with the Shamrock, Pursuit and Century.


 
$70K for any 21' boat is seriously overpriced!


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

to bad you are limited by your boat slip, for $70K you could by a 3 or 4 year old yellowfin 24 ready to go, i mean turn key. i bought a '10 model a few months ago with 300 hrs for $75K and all i had to do was put some gas in it and go fishing.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

He as the wrong slip for a boat to be used primarily offshore, especially with a 70k budget. 

I would start the $ first addressing the storage issue.

Seems the cart is ahead of the horse.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

*hmmm*



Sea Rover said:


> BW and Grady's are for people that know nothing about boats and feel good about a name...
> 
> 
> Century and Pursuit build far better boats from the ground up with better fit and finish. I don't know why he says no cats as it would fit his needs best but to each is own.
> ...


That must be why Century went out of business back in 2008 until they were just recently bought by allKraft. 

Put a 80's or early 90's grady or whaler against what you mentioned above. I beg to defer.

Rover is funny. Any boat mentioned that is proven qauility is crap... funny


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

RMS said:


> He as the wrong slip for a boat to be used primarily offshore, especially with a 70k budget.
> 
> I would start the $ first addressing the storage issue.
> 
> Seems the cart is ahead of the horse.


Good point as almost every boat everyone has mentioned exceeds the width/length of what he needs.


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

you are on a pensacola forum... Cape Horn is built in or close proximity to the factory... i have never cared for CH as they were and still are rolled hull boats... they just glue them together better and hide it more now... GW and BW are for people who ready JD powers ... everglades are nice ride better than average but cost more than they are worth... century is too light unkess you install BIG trim tabs to keep the bow slap down... I LOVE my older hulls but they are not for everyone !! they require love and attention... I would recomend the NON vector Hydrasport used.. get it with the HPDI or 4 stroke.. I would NEVER recomend a inboard for a first boat or for dry storage unless you stick around and make sure the 7 dollar and hour guys rinse and flush properly !!! but if you are a regular and tip well your boat will be treated better than the guy that steps off and walks away never looking back... Pursuits are nice ...Scouts have a good look to them and have very nice fit and finish ( or they did ) If you want BULLET PROOF utillitarian go to Dusky... not pretty but ride good and are damn tuff... but i would stick with a couple year old Hydrasport... very good ... durable... ride well... and should not bust the budget.... forgot to drop the sailfish in there... will ride better than most with the variable deadrise hull...


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Buy a jeep for 35k and a boat for 15k keep the rest


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

BILL MONEY said:


> you are on a pensacola forum... Cape Horn is built in or close proximity to the factory... i have never cared for CH as they were and still are rolled hull boats... they just glue them together better and hide it more now... GW and BW are for people who ready JD powers ... everglades are nice ride better than average but cost more than they are worth... century is too light unkess you install BIG trim tabs to keep the bow slap down... I LOVE my older hulls but they are not for everyone !! they require love and attention... I would recomend the NON vector Hydrasport used.. get it with the HPDI or 4 stroke.. I would NEVER recomend a inboard for a first boat or for dry storage unless you stick around and make sure the 7 dollar and hour guys rinse and flush properly !!! but if you are a regular and tip well your boat will be treated better than the guy that steps off and walks away never looking back... Pursuits are nice ...Scouts have a good look to them and have very nice fit and finish ( or they did ) If you want BULLET PROOF utillitarian go to Dusky... not pretty but ride good and are damn tuff... but i would stick with a couple year old Hydrasport... very good ... durable... ride well... and should not bust the budget.... forgot to drop the sailfish in there... will ride better than most with the variable deadrise hull...


Isn't Everglades and Boston whaler like the same boat? I could be mistaken but I think the guy that designed for Boston whaler left Boston whaler and started Everglades.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Sea Rover said:


> BW and Grady's are for people that know nothing about boats and feel good about a name...
> 
> 
> Century and Pursuit build far better boats from the ground up with better fit and finish. I don't know why he says no cats as it would fit his needs best but to each is own.
> ...


If he is interested in that model Century I have one ('08) and he is more than welcome to come look at it. I love it and I take it way further than the 30 miles that he plans on going.

John


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

chad403 said:


> That must be why Century went out of business back in 2008 until they were just recently bought by allKraft.
> 
> Put a 80's or early 90's grady or whaler against what you mentioned above. I beg to defer.
> 
> Rover is funny. Any boat mentioned that is proven qauility is crap... funny


Uh oh someone bought the wrong boat didnt they?


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

Tobiwan said:


> Isn't Everglades and Boston whaler like the same boat? I could be mistaken but I think the guy that designed for Boston whaler left Boston whaler and started Everglades.


 

Very much like the same boat... but the topside is much nicer in the glades.... and something is different in the hull bottum.... it rides better than the BW... i haven't pulled the hull cads but the waller has more "impact" on reentry than the glades... I havent fished a smaller glade but the 35 rides well in a head and quartering sea.... way better than expected... not as good as fountain, yellowfin or other similar boats but had VEY nice fit and finish insdie ... I always wanted to function test a Scout... the fit and finish were VERY nice and it appeared to have a funtionally apealling design... but walking it at the dealer and actually fishing the boat are complete different worlds... something i LOVE sitting on the trailer may be the thing i loath when i am tuna fishing the next night sitting 100 miles offshore fishing tuna... 
Best suggestion... SEATRIAL whatever he like in bad conditions.... because this is when the boat will tell you what you really want to know...


----------



## braceyourself (Oct 8, 2007)

I would have your buddy ride home from the edge in 2'-3' seas in any 20' boat before he decides to not solve his storage problem.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Hmmm*

The key designer of whaler moved on in the 90's and developed Everglades. 

Bertram, albemarle, Cabo, Jupiter, intrepid are all rolled hulls. I guess they are crap too.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

braceyourself said:


> I would have your buddy ride home from the edge in 2'-3' seas in any 20' boat before he decides to not solve his storage problem.


Nobody with that much dough is that dumb, your buddy needs to do this^^^^. If makes 0 sense to spend $70k on a 20 ft boat you want to PRIMARILY fish the edge with. 

If you said inshore fish primarily with the option of going to the edge that would be one thing. Your buddy needs to spend some time on the water in the size boats he is looking at, and then when reality hits him figure out he needs to change his expectations or get a new slip.


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

chad403 said:


> The key designer of whaler moved on in the 90's and developed Everglades.
> 
> Bertram, albemarle, Cabo, Jupiter, intrepid are all rolled hulls. I guess they are crap too.


Never said rolled hulls were crap... just that i didn't care for the look. and i'm not positive but prettey sure none of the hulls you mentioned are "rolled" they have a hull and cap that are fitted together but not rolled.. My disslike for CH stems form when they beat your teeth out many years ago and have since redesigned their entry to soften the ride and become a very nice riding hull.... 
and you are correct on the designer moving from BW to start glades...


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

baldona523 said:


> Nobody with that much dough is that dumb, your buddy needs to do this^^^^. If makes 0 sense to spend $70k on a 20 ft boat you want to PRIMARILY fish the edge with.
> 
> If you said inshore fish primarily with the option of going to the edge that would be one thing. Your buddy needs to spend some time on the water in the size boats he is looking at, and then when reality hits him figure out he needs to change his expectations or get a new slip.


There is no reason he cant fish the edge in a 21-22' boat or further if he desires this discussion has been beaten down several times with people forgetting that 21-22 was the norm many years ago until the outboard motors got larger and made bigger boats more common...


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Technically, you can fish the edge in any sized boat (with enough freeboard and a decent hull) provided the weather/seas cooperate and you have the range. The problem comes when the weather goes downhill and the seas/wind kick up. I would hate to be out on the edge in a small boat with 4 ft plus seas between me and shelter. It's going to take a loooong time to get back. :yes:


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Bill money I was confused on rolled hull... You are right my apalogies


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

chad403 said:


> Bill money I was confused on rolled hull... You are right my apalogies


 
:thumbup: its all good !!! been around them since they were a new CHEAP boat .. they have turned into a quality boat builder..


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

BILL MONEY said:


> you are correct on the designer moving from BW to start glades...


He left BW over 20years ago. He started marlin boats first but got sued by the original marlin boats and changed the name to edgewater. They eventually went out of buisiness and a few years later he started everglades.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Egdewater is still around.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Well if I had 70k I'd be trying my best to fit into a 24 yellowfin bay boat. I just love these boats.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

chad403 said:


> Egdewater is still around.


You're right. Bob just left the company and started everglades.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

He ended up buying the 190 Boston Whaler Outrage if anyone was interested still. $48,000. Still has to add the Nav/electronics package though.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbup:If he wants to make a smart investment in boats, he should look at stock symbol BC... Wait several years and buy a new slip and a yacht... JMHO If he would have bought BC this time last year, he would now have $140k+:thumbup:

http://www.fool.com/quote/nyse/brunswick-corp/bc


----------

